# Is there anywhere to fish in Tipp City ?



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

I moved to tipp about a year ago and when i fished, i would go to my usual spots. Just wondering, is there anywhere in Tipp City to fish ?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Id hit the River or head up to Troy next to the spillway. Those are the best I know of!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, a few. With private property and "no trespassing" issues you have to be careful, though. No problem around the Tipp-Elizabeth Rd. bridge, but I've never had much success there. There is a pond on the East side of S. 4th St. I think that's City property, so no issues there. The best spots are at the gravel pits down on Tipp-Canal Rd, but you need permission. Some of it is owned by the gravel company and they won't allow anyone, but there is one pond owned by a guy who lives nearby. You have to have his permission in writing. Another good one is the river around the SR 571 bridge, but I think you need permission there now, too. Don't waste your time at the gravel pit on 571 - you'll see lots of shad darting around but you might catch one bass in a week's time.

I haven't been to these places in years, so maybe somebody will chime in with better news. I stick to my favorite spots closer to Troy and Piqua when I'm not willing to drive to a lake.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you, didnt know if there were many places around here or not.


I fish troy a lot. Actually, it's where i lived before i moved to tipp so ive fished the river a lot. Just wasnt sure if there were any ponds/lakes or anything in tipp.


----------

